# White puss filled spot on penis of rabbit.



## pwiincezz (May 29, 2013)

Hi, my English Spot rabbit who is currently 10 months old had a white puss filled spot on his penis well the outer skin and I read on another forum that you can pop them and then put suducrem on top so I did that and my rabbit was perfectly fine and still is. I'm just a bit curious to know how did it get there? Could it be because my rabbit has started eating a lot of popcorn kernels or is it just in general? I'm going to take him to the vets tomorrow because I don't want anything to happen to him. I watched a video on youtube about a young girl whose rabbit died a month ago and I can't bare to lose mine. I love both my rabbits to bits and would never want to see them in pain or for them to leave me  I also was wondering if it could be vents diesease, my other rabbit had it but his outer skin on his penis was crusty and was causing him pain whereas Rolo's isn't. Please reply to me if you know anything because I still don't have much knowledge about rabbits


----------



## woahlookitsme (May 29, 2013)

Did what he have look like this?


----------



## pwiincezz (May 29, 2013)

YES that is it!!


----------



## woahlookitsme (May 29, 2013)

I had a baby Brit that had it and I was stumped. Apparently it's just like a pimple. It actually went away and I never popped it. I don't think it was any disease. Other breeders I asked said they can sometimes appear randomly. My bun looked normal otherwise so I'm not sure what your other rabbit had that was painful and crusty but vent disease is an STD so I don't know if one boy rabbit can give it to another. Maybe others
Are familiar with vent disease but the one pictures was very pimple like and went away on its own

I want to say your two boys had something unrelated to each other


----------



## pwiincezz (May 29, 2013)

Yeah that's what I read on the internet too! My rabbit had some crazy stuff take place he had it on his nose and penis area (dwarf rabbit) but my English Rabbit has got nothing like that, just that pimple that I popped. He's perfectly fine and healthy. The other thing I will mention is both my rabbits don't drink water during the day. They only drink it in my room where both of their cages are.


----------



## woahlookitsme (May 29, 2013)

Here's some reading that has info on vent disease (it's right after mastitis) 
http://www.merckmanuals.com/vet/exo...and_mycotic_diseases_of_rabbits.html#v3306565


----------



## pwiincezz (May 30, 2013)

Thank you so much for the link!


----------



## pamnock (May 31, 2013)

I've noticed that in some cases, vent disease pimples are yellowish and don't pop well. The pimples not caused by vent disease are generally white and clear up after carefully poking with pin and draining.


----------

